# Cool insulator, Unknown Brookfield? Pics



## bikegoon (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok, found this pup at a flea market for .50, it is a very deep green, has X1 emobossed on the top, and the letter B embossed on the side.
 The skirt portion of it looks to be blacked out, Texture of t5he glass is snotty and swirly.
 The only thing I can find that is close is  the cd 103 http://www.insulators.com/photos/photos/103-aqua.htm
 but that is not even close, I am positive it is  Brookfield, but the ones I am seeing are smaller than this.
 The size is what is getting me it is: 3 1/4 Width at the base and around 4 1/2 inches tall.
 Any help on this pup would be great!


----------



## Brains (Oct 30, 2006)

Thats a cd 145. .50 is right up the ally price wise depending on if it has any junk in the glass. The letters on the dome are the shop # and it is a brookfield. I belive it was 1916 when the B started to replace BROOKFIELD, the company stoped making glass in 1921.
 Hope that helps,

 -Bryan


----------



## bikegoon (Oct 30, 2006)

I think what is throwing me is the size and the dark colored skirt, seems like it is meant to be on it, cannot seem to get it off.
 Thanks!


----------



## bottlecol345 (Oct 30, 2006)

The blackness in the skirt is from the train smoke. That stuff can really kill the value of carnivals...


----------



## bikegoon (Oct 30, 2006)

Train Smoke, That makes sense, stuff is really in there, will try soaking it in some Oxyclean and see what that does.
 Thanks for the help on this one guys!


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 31, 2006)

Oxalic acid is a white crystalline powder commonly called *wood bleach*. It can be bought at local hardware or supply stores; look for 100% oxalic acid crystals with no additives.  Take 1 lb. per every 2 1/2 gals. and mix in a 5 gal. bucket using warm(not hot) water.  Put you insulators in an old minnow or fish net, and slowly set them in the mix.  Let them soak for 24 hrs., and marvel at their greatness.  Remove from the mix, straight to rinse with running water.  I give mine a shot of 100% pure silicone spray, and a quick buff after drying.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 1, 2006)

hehe, note to self, listen to and ask these guys BEFORE trying to tackle the smoke head on, that stuff is freakin tough to remove.![&:]
 I will get some of that stuff and try it today, I must have fought for hours trying to clean that stuff.

 Thanks!


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Nov 1, 2006)

I had a couple of insulators that was covered pretty bad with train smoke.I used The Works toilet bowl cleaner.It costs about a buck a bottle at wal-mart.I let it soak for a couple of hours.When i took the first insulator out of the bucket the black was very easily rubbing off onto my hands.I then took a little dish soap and an old toothbrush to it.The insulator sparkles now,and you can't even tell there was ever any train smoke on it.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 1, 2006)

But wouldn't that be train PATINA??? [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## diginit (Nov 2, 2006)

Funky coal Patina.   Knarley stuff.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 3, 2006)

Lol![]
 My friend offered to strap it to an anvil and use his pressure washer![]


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 7, 2006)

Just watch it with the Works stuff.  The active ingredient is hydrochloric acid, and that stuff is bad news.  We used to make bombs with it and aluminum foil.  I also quoted someones cleaning methods on the other post.  After talking to an expert, it apparently only takes a couple teaspoons per gallon to work right, the rest is waste.  This stuff works on bottles pretty good also.  I'll get some insulators together for before and after shots using oxalic.


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 9, 2006)

BEFORE OXALIC ACID


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 9, 2006)

AFTER OXALIC ACID  I used only a cheap foam sponge and a toothbrush after a 24 hr soak, and the solution is being reused right now.  It can be reused for months without adding anything, if you have a tight lid.  It can also grow some slimy crap in it, throw a 1-2" piece of copper wire in the bottom to keep it from happening.  I bought a pound of it from the Springfield show for 5 bucks, and the lady said it should last me for a year or so.


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 9, 2006)

The stuff comes off like dust after a soak, WAY better than brilloing it to death.  It cleaned this 40 up nice.


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 9, 2006)

And these dudes are no longer black.  The people who sell it are in Columbus, OH David E. Wilson.  I'll try to get his email addy for anyone who would want to order it.  It's definately cheaper through them since they get it by the drum.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 9, 2006)

those came out nice Josh. By the way I lost yer # email it back to me or give me a call.


----------



## insulatorlover (Nov 10, 2006)

JGUIS, 
 I would  love to have the web site to buy the oxilac acid.  I buy it from the hardware store now but they don't always have it and I can't find it anywhere else around here.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 10, 2006)

Those look great!
 Thanks for the info!


----------



## dewdog (Nov 10, 2006)

Have used mine for about three years now and it still works well. I keep it in a large tupperware container with tight lid..........


----------



## nothreads4me (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey, you guys do pretty well identifying insulators. You got the CD 145 "B" right on the money. They give these away at shows in aqua. And cleaning---you got it---oxalic acid. When I can't locate the plain old stuff, I use Bar Keeper's Friend. Same stuff. You can get it at Meijer or Wal-Mart, or any grocery store, in the cleaning products area.


----------

